
Ask HN: Native alternatives to common Electron apps? - cadel
I&#x27;m becoming increasingly uncomfortable with the amount of memory used by Electron apps when developing on Windows. It seems like all my development tools require it, which becomes unsustainable fast. I&#x27;m looking for good alternatives to apps for common tasks!<p>Currently I use:
- VS Code (text editor)
- GitKraken (Git frontend)
- Postman (API testing)
- Hyper (terminal emulator for Windows Subsystem for Linux)<p>Hyper alone takes nearly a gigabyte of RAM. Interested to hear HN&#x27;s alternatives.
======
Artemix
I use the following:

\- editor: Sublime Text 3 or NetBeans \- git client: SmartGit, the best out
there imo \- API testing: Insomnia, I think it's an electron app, but it's
much lighter than postman \- Terminal: Native one on windows, terminator on
linux

